# ALTERED SUSPENSION LAWS



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Post some if you've know some facts.........

Here's some results I've found

4. Does your state have a law addressing altered suspension systems (low-riders or ultra-height vehicles)?

Comments:

Alaska: Yes - Arizona: Yes, 
low riders may not raise/lower at more than 15 mph. Raised pick up trucks need splashguards and headlights can’t be over 54” from road. Other body types are not restricted except forheadlights.

California:
We limit both maximum vehicle height, based on manufacturer’s GVWR (Section 24008.5 VC) andminimum vehicle height (Section 24008 VC).

Connecticut:
Our laws do address altered suspension systems.

Florida: Yes, 
state statute 316.251 - Maximum Bumper Heights Allowable.

Indiana: 
Yes, pickup trucks cannot have bumpers higher than 30 inches. Passenger vehicles cannot bemodified more than 3 inches from manufactured height.

Kansas: 
We do not have a law that specifically addresses altered suspensions. We do, however, have statutes that establish height limitations on lighting equipment that would make some of these vehicles that you reference illegal to operate on the highways/streets.

Louisiana: 
The LA State Regulatory Act (L.R.S. 32:297) sates, “It shall be lawful to operate ‘low rider’ vehicleson the streets and highways in this state, if the vehicle meets the following requirements1) the vehicle complies with the minimum and maximum requirements for height of headlamps. This means that the height measured from the center of the headlamp is not more than 54”nor less than 24 “.(2) The vehicle has operational shock absorbers and springs and has at least 3” of suspensiontravel.(3) The vehicle has at least 4” of ground clearance measured from the frame with the vehicle on alevel surface.(4) The vehicle complies with the general requirements for motor vehicles.

Minnesota:
Ultra-height vehicles are controlled through our bumper height law which defines “suspension system” to “include both the front and rear wheels and tires of a vehicle.” The law prohibits a“suspension system or body so modified that the height of the vehicle or any bumpers varies more than six inches from the original manufactured height for the vehicle.” The law goes further to establish maximum bumper height (measured to the bottom of the bumper) of 20 inches for a passenger vehicle and 25 inches for an SUV, van or pickup truck.

Missouri,MO:
has a bumper height law:Regular vehicle – 22” front and rearCommercial vehicle up to 4500# – 24” front 26” rearCommercial vehicle 4501-7500# – 27” front 29” rearCommercial vehicle 7501-9000# – 28” front 30” rear

Montana: 
dealing with the height of mounting headlights and taillights.

New York:
No, but we do address bumper heights. (text below)(b) No person shall operate a passenger car registered in NY unless it is equipped with both a frontand rear bumper, each securely fastened and with some part of the bumper located betweensixteen inches and twenty inches above the grounded. This provision shall not apply to a vehicleregistered as an historical vehicle.

North Dakota:
Yes, they need front and rear bumpers. Bumper height has a max of 27”, on a pickup the bed hasa max height of 42” (1) 4” lift kit is allowed on vehicles.

Oklahoma:
Yes, regulating the height of its headlights.

Oregon:
Yes, state law requires that wheel covers be in place to cover the entire width of the tire down towithin 20 inches of the ground on trucks. Also, there are statutes governing the mounting heightfor headlamps. I think they must be within 50” of the ground and properly aimed. As for lowriders, hydraulics are OK, however, there is a statute that requires all motor vehicles to be aminimum height off the ground. The law specifies that if the vehicle was sitting on flat pavementwith no tires mounted on the wheels, no part of the underside of the car can touch the ground(other than the four bare wheels).

Texas[faxed statutes to Mike Farnsworth]

Utah:
Yes, vehicles over 100 inch wheelbase may have 4” mechanical lift (maximum 2” body lift), and 4”increase in height with oversized tires. Vehicles under 100 inch wheelbase may have a mechanicallift of 2” and increase height 2” with oversized tires. Lowered vehicles may not have any part of thevehicle lower than 1” above the lowest part of any wheel. Vehicles with hydraulic suspensions are not permitted on highways and can not be legally registered. We have been unable to find a hydraulic suspension system that meets the minimum federal motor vehicle safety standards. 

Vermont, VT: requires annual safety inpsections – bumper heights, suspension heights; relative = to wheelheight


Washington:
We still use height of headlamps from the ground for highrise vehicles and a law that statesthat no part of a vehicle can be below the lowest part of a wheel rim. With the low rise tires thisdoesn’t help much.

Wyoming - No

  :uh: :uh:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

wow, a lot of good reading...

utah lowriders must hate that law.... specifically said NO HYDROS....  :angry: 



Last edited by Volv_lo at Apr 30 2004, 07:22 AM


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Apr 30 2004, 08:21 AM
> *wow, a lot of good reading...
> 
> utah lowriders must hate that law.... specifically said NO HYDROS....  :angry:*


 Yea....I know there's some mormon riders up in here too :biggrin: 


I actually called a Police department to see if these laws were correct and it appears that they are still valid. Even though my state doesn't have laws including Hydros or Bags, the cop still said

"You can have those bouncy springs or bags but you can't ride on 3 wheels or manipulate the ride while it's moving"

:uh: :uh:


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

Great Info. 1 Lo 64 :thumbsup: 

Now I'll no if there messing with me when I'm rollin in my lo lo

I already have the Ultra High one down. A cadet cop practiced writting me a fix it ticket on my birthday no less for the Ultra High Vechicle law a year ago.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Apr 30 2004, 09:10 AM
> *Great Info. 1 Lo 64 :thumbsup:
> 
> Now I'll no if there messing with me when I'm rollin in my lo lo
> ...


 Serious......a fix it ticket.....you should've hit the switchez for him after he wrote you the ticket and brought it back to stock height, then handed him the ticket back....


:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Apr 30 2004, 09:21 AM
> *wow, a lot of good reading...
> 
> utah lowriders must hate that law.... specifically said NO HYDROS....  :angry:*


 who the fuck lives in utah>shit all orivateland anyhow


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 30 2004, 05:49 AM
> *Washington:
> We still use height of headlamps from the ground for highrise vehicles and a law that statesthat no part of a vehicle can be below the lowest part of a wheel rim. With the low rise tires this doesn’t help much.
> 
> *


 They just don't fix potholes...

FUCKERS!!!


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

anyone know the specific laws of MA???


----------



## $outh$ideBrawler (Mar 10, 2004)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 30 2004, 12:13 PM~1909834
> *They just don't fix potholes...
> 
> FUCKERS!!!
> *


fo real :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 21 2008, 10:01 AM~11401645
> *
> *


Damn son........throwback


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Illinois* :dunno:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

Utah:
Yes, vehicles over 100 inch wheelbase may have 4” mechanical lift (maximum 2” body lift), and 4”increase in height with oversized tires. Vehicles under 100 inch wheelbase may have a mechanicallift of 2” and increase height 2” with oversized tires. Lowered vehicles may not have any part of thevehicle lower than 1” above the lowest part of any wheel. Vehicles with hydraulic suspensions are not permitted on highways and can not be legally registered. *We have been unable to find a hydraulic suspension system that meets the minimum federal motor vehicle safety standards. * :uh: :uh: :uh: 

im just wondering how many vehicle they have looked at?????????! and what expertise they have in how a hydraulic setup works???????

ignorance is a mofo! :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 21 2008, 11:07 AM~11402168
> *Illinois :dunno:
> *




I guess were SAFE Homie...???!!! :0 ... :cheesy:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Damn arizona is the place to be


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Apr 30 2004, 08:41 PM~1911275
> *anyone know the specific laws of MA???
> *


yea, cuz the cops around here are real ball busters


----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

any one know the laws in wyoming, i may be having to move there,


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 21 2008, 10:45 AM~11401996
> *Damn son........throwback
> *


yes but a very good topic.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo+Apr 30 2004, 08:21 AM~1909014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably some :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 30 2004, 11:58 AM~1909623
> *who the fuck lives in utah>shit all orivateland anyhow
> *


:buttkick: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SieteNueveMonte (May 29, 2011)

yep! im from salt lake some cops dont know this law i bet i been driving my monte infront behind and next to a cop they never stop me and whenever they do same bullshit '' you dont have insurrance '' '' your plates dont exist in my system when did u got em?'' but they never said nothing bout the car kinda weird huh?...and my first ticket was 387 dollars had the front lock up the back was drop i had like 5 inches off the ground though my treads in the front were showing and no seat bealt i was lock up in the front cuz i blew a solenoid and i didnt know how to fix it i was goin to my homies to fix it...but the highway patrol didnt mention hydraulics...all he ask was if i cutted the springs in the rear...


----------

